
FBI has released documents on the Melissa Virus - yarapavan
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/melissa-virus-73006/#file-818104
======
tastroder
"He added, he did not think he could access his accounts remotely." If nothing
else this contains a few hilariously 1999 tidbits.

Also: "[...] is a hacker, intelligent & into pornoraphy" (page 3), the heck
did I just read?

